#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > سوال: نحوه گزارش گیری از داده های دیتابیس با تعریف قانون خاص در اکسس

## bermuda.vbs

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان ؛


فرض کنید یک بانک اطلاعاتی فروشگاه رو داریم که تحت برنامه اکسس طراحی شده و شامل 200 رکورد هستش
 ما میخوایم مثلاً ببینیم اقلام فروش رفته از تاریخ مشخصی تا تاریخ مشخص دیگر چه بوده اند . مثلاً  اقلام فروش رفته از تاریخ 95/06/10 تا 95/07/15 را به صورت گزارش گیری ببینیم .
چطور این امکان پذیر است ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید ...

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز شما این کار رو با نوشتن query می تونید انجام بدین و از between باید استفاده کنید. برای اینکه مجبور نشید کدهای sql رو کامل بنویسید از Query Design در منوی create استفاده کنید.
سپس table مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب کنید و روی add کلیک کنید و پنجره رو ببندید. 
حالا در table که add شده روی فیلدهای مورد نظر به ترتیبی که نیاز دارید نشان داده بشه کلیک دبل کلیک کنید تا در پایین اضافه شوند.
حالا در ستون فیلد تاریخ روبروی Criteria مقدار زیر را وارد کنید:



دارای محتوای پنهان


تاریخ را متناسب با نیاز خودتون تغییر بدید سپس از بالا سمت راست روی گزینه RUN کلیک کنید.
می توانید کوئری را ذخیره کنید و در سمت چپ قسمت table ها و فرم ها آن را نمایش می دهد. منبعد هر بار بر روی آن کلیک شود اجرا می شود. ولی در صورت نیاز باید در حالت design mode تاریخ مورد نظر ویرایش گردد. البته برای ساده تر بودن کار از فرم هم می توان استفاده کرد که ورودی اول و دوم توسط یک فرم گرفته شود و با زدن کلید اوکی کوئری مورد نظر اجرا کردد. که اینکار نیاز به برنامه نویسی vb.net در محیط اکسس دارد.
براتون یک فایل نمونه ساختم و آپلود کردم. 
می تونید دانلود کنید و استفاده کنید.
موفق باشید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*bermuda.vbs*,*mahdi msi*,*morteza k*

----------


## bermuda.vbs

جناب نکویی عزیز

سلام .
ممنون . واقعاً متشکر و سپاسگذارم

مشکل برطرف شد

----------

*1212ali*,*nekooee*

----------

